# Should I remove Bees from a porch column that was sprayed with killer?



## Wyatt Wilson (Jun 13, 2012)

I went to a friends house today who is uneducated on bees and proper removals to discover a 6+ year old hive that was destroyed in an attempted removal/killing. I was disappointed to find that that hive was unsalvageable but glad to know that there is a hive in a nearby porch column. Was told that the column hive entrance was "soaked with wasp spray". Would this be a hive worth getting?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes 
Most time the spay only gets the first few leafs of comb 
If its a cut out throw out all,but a bit of brood comb,
if its and trapout seal that poison entrance make a new one.
Leave it a day so the bees do reorientation then set your Trapout


----------

